
Citi Confirms Data Breach at Citi Account Online - jayzee
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2011/06/08/business/business-us-citigroup.html?_r=1&hp
======
epochwolf
Pretty content free. Only affects 1% of customers. No insight into how, when
or where.

~~~
MediaBehavior
Reporter (in Bangalore) cites his source as Financial Times.

Googling offers:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/885a54e8-9225-11e0-9e00-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/885a54e8-9225-11e0-9e00-00144feab49a.html)

Which says, "The US bank on Wednesday revealed details of the breach...

And MarketPlace.com is similarly unforthcoming: "Citi reportedly said it
discovered the breach in early May, and that it had affected about 1% of its
card customers, according to a report in the Financial Times, citing a Citi
statement." Link:

[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/citi-customer-data-
exposed-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/citi-customer-data-exposed-in-
online-breach-2011-06-09)

And Reuters says little more. That's (to me) one of big disappointments of
journalism (on/offline): lack of citation for further investigation.

